# High Elves Army Log



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Growler models recent bought Island of Blood. So Liam took over the Skaven and I (Alice) decided to paint up the High Elves, and eventually sell them. 

I aim to complete the whole army of high elves and keep updating this log to encourage me to complete an army!
What i have got to paint:
1 High Elf Prince on Griffon
1 High Elf Mage
10 Lothern Sea Guard 
10 Sword masters of Hoeth - so far painted 7
5 Ellyrian Reavers - so far painted 2

I've started with the Sword Masters of Hoeth, as they looked the easiest to paint and get into my colour scheme. The colour scheme is Chainmail with blue cloth.

Here is what I've done so far:








Since the picture above i have improved the models, i decided to go darker in the recesses, which i think looks a lot better than above. I also tried to make the cloth not look so flat. However im still not 100% satisfied with the cloth.


















Just started painting Ellyrian Reavers, i'm not too keen on the painting but i know i'll improve as i paint more, any tips on them would be great!

















More pictures and further updates of my progress coming soon!
Any comments and tips welcome!

You can also check our website for Liam's Beastmen army log photos!
http://growlermodelpainting.weebly.com


----------



## S71GGY (May 14, 2011)

Looks very impressive, love the colour scheme !


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think they are looking pretty good, though the sword blades and the fabric on their sleeves seems a bit flat compared to the depth in the metallics of the armor. A wash in the recesses for shading, and a highlight layer or two would add a lot of depth. Keep up the good work, I shall be following along.


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Midge913 said:


> I think they are looking pretty good, though the sword blades and the fabric on their sleeves seems a bit flat compared to the depth in the metallics of the armor. A wash in the recesses for shading, and a highlight layer or two would add a lot of depth. Keep up the good work, I shall be following along.


Thanks, I was thinking along the same lines. The cloth does look a little flat. I changed the models today, the improved models are up above now.


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

New photo updated project log, comments Welcomes!

Cheers, Alice


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I love 'em. I have to paint a fuckton of these guys so this should be a bit inspiring for me. Ahahaha.


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Just finished 2 more models for Sword masters of Hoeth. I have painted the Bladelord and Standard Bearer, took me ages as i want them to stand out more!
Really hope you guys like them, pictures don't do them much justice!

















So what do you think?

Cheers Al


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Growler,

Nice work on the High Elves thus far.... the blue along w/ the armor are looking great together.... the banner is also very well done (clean, simple and sharp).... the standard bearer's face can use a bit more definition but in general, good work..... I haven't painted much fantasy but I always believed High Elves are one of those armies that need to be cleanly painted... which you've done so in the work you've shown.... will look forward to seeing how this plog progress.... +rep!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work Growler! The metallics on the Swordsmasters look fantastic!


----------

